

Super talented employee driving you crazy - sonabinu
http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2012/11/30/talented-employees-management/

======
rpwilcox
The question raised in this question and answer column seems to me to serve as
a warning for companies who are only looking for "rockstar" developers: often
they come with a rockstar attitude.

Or even if your team seems like mild mannered programmers, you suddenly get a
MBA a few levels above you and suddenly your team is branded as "unmanageable"
because maybe people don't get in under 10 AM or something. (Or your group
tries to push back on project scope vs deadlines or whatever).

------
pasbesoin
I kind of hope that "HMHP" learns of this letter from "Baffled Boss" and
decides to GTFO.

I've had more than one "Baffled Boss". (While I was not simply dismissive of
process, neither was I a slave to it.) In retrospect, there is only one
solution: Find a different boss.

I realize this will sound harsh. Maybe I'm over-reacting, at the moment. But
looking back, the longer such friction continued, the more problematic it
became.

I had one boss who was smart enough to kind of figure things out, and after a
rocky start we ended up getting along. Another boss who didn't understand what
I did, technically, but with whom I established fairly strong mutual trust.
(He in turn came through for me significantly in terms of management.)

But then, I've had some "Baffled Bosses". They simply aren't batting in your
league. And eventually, they will cut you one way or another in pursuit of
their own career and/or sense of well-being.

